# Best Wax for Chili red MINI?



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

I want a wax that delivers high shine, protection and masks swirls and light scratches with the highest grade of carnuba i can afford. Budget no more than £60 for a pot unless its the best thing since Cadbury!

Its for this BMW MINI 2004 plate. Washed every week, garaged kept and very well looked after with wash mitts and clayed etc

I want to be blown away with the shine this wax does to my MINI as my MINI has an amazing shine already so its got to be good. Counting on you experts on here to help me choose the best wax  Thanks


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

I went to goodwood festival of speed and spoke to the guy who owns race glaze. Its very good price for 42%, anyone got any higher? i take it the higer carnuba the better the wax?. Was also looking at victoria wax, as i liked the name of it haha!

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

As with most things detailing related it's all in the preparation:thumb:

The list is quite literally endless but something like Victoria Concours or the Clearkote twins would be a good starting point


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

cool, was looking at zymo etc £120 a pot!!! why is it blurred when i write the whole word? some are thousands per pot lol so thats why i thought £60 max. Never heard of that clearkote stuff.

Yea think im ok doing the prep, i mostly have megs stuff as its a good price and quite rich i find. I wash the car two bucket method/lambs wool wash mitt etc. Got loads of swirls etc cant avoid them much espesh with seagulls landing on her too ghr. Clay when needed, use megs paint cleaner, polish and wax at the moment.


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

done a quick google search and is this 100% proper carnuba?

http://www.smartwax-usa.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SW-WAX


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

*vikki* said:


> I went to goodwood festival of speed and spoke to the guy who owns race glaze. Its very good price for 42%, anyone got any higher? i take it the higer carnuba the better the wax?. Was also looking at victoria wax, as i liked the name of it haha!
> 
> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/


Nope, whatever you do, do not go down the "higher carnauba = better" route... for one there are too many ways of measuring carnauba content, but most importantly it bears little real effect on the performance of the product in honesty, its all about the blend as a whole not just this one ingredient.

Away from this however, Raceglaze is a very good wax (I've only tried the 55) - its one which leaves me in two worlds, is it adding a little something or is it not? Hard to say really, but at the end of the day don't expect any wax product to add a huge amount to your finish - it will add, if anything at all, a subtle nuance and thats it. The point of the wax is protection only, and this brings me back to the Raceglaze as I find it has very decent durability - I didn't quite get Collinite (the daddy of durability) levels of durability from it, but it bettered the vast majority of waxes in its own price bracket, and those above it as well - it literally laughs at ***** Concours!

Victoria Wax undercuts it though, also has good durability (couple of months easily) and is a lovely product to use and I am sure it does add a subtle glossy edge to the finish - use a glaze before it such as #7 Show Car Glaze from Meguiars as this will suit the red very well IMHO.

However, and this is only if we stick to waxes, I find it hard to look past Meguiars #26 Yellow Wax for red paint, as it leaves a subtle warm look that suits the colour well, lasts well and is phenomenal value for money at just £12 for 11oz. But just because its cheap, doesn't mean its poor - quite the opposite for #26, its a superb wax which makes a laughing stock of the uber priced examples than are way over £100 as they just cannot really offer any more to a finish than it can (IMHO) if your prep is spot on. Personally, I'd be hugely tempted to go with two layers of Meguiars NXT 2.0 on your paint (glaze and seal, deepens the colour a little and is a lovely product to use and gets a tenable result) followed by two layer of #26 for a little extra warmth and good durability. No idea on the carnauba content of #26 but trust me, its pretty irrelevant anyway and is used more as a marketing tool than anything else.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

100% carnuba would be like concrete, iirc


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

Victoria Wax - 6oz Concours Wax

how much % does this wax contain of carnuba?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

*vikki* said:


> done a quick google search and is this 100% proper carnuba?
> 
> http://www.smartwax-usa.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SW-WAX


Its not 100% carnuaba wax in there, if it was it would be as hard as a brick. What it means is that of its wax content (likely around 30% maybe, perhaps more or less, who knows) 100% of that is carnauba - for what that is worth, and in honesty, it means jack...

Concentrate on the blend and performance and forget all about carnauba content


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Nope, whatever you do, do not go down the "higher carnauba = better" route... for one there are too many ways of measuring carnauba content, but most importantly it bears little real effect on the performance of the product in honesty, its all about the blend as a whole not just this one ingredient.
> 
> Away from this however, Raceglaze is a very good wax (I've only tried the 55) - its one which leaves me in two worlds, is it adding a little something or is it not? Hard to say really, but at the end of the day don't expect any wax product to add a huge amount to your finish - it will add, if anything at all, a subtle nuance and thats it. The point of the wax is protection only, and this brings me back to the Raceglaze as I find it has very decent durability - I didn't quite get Collinite (the daddy of durability) levels of durability from it, but it bettered the vast majority of waxes in its own price bracket, and those above it as well - it literally laughs at ***** Concours!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, thats really helpful think ill get that Victoria stuff heard good things on here about it, will look at the other stuff you have said too.


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

does that victoria stuff hide the swirls? i want them hidden more if poss. I put wax on all the time on the car as i enjoy how it makes it look so durabilty isnt an issue. I want a real deep shine, wet look and most important hides those dam swirls!  Do you know just out of interest how much % is in that victoria stuff of carnuba?

So Victoria wax it is then? is that what everyone thinks as the best wax for my red MINI?  I take it the red pots the best to get..?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

srp hides swirls to a point


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Nope, whatever you do, do not go down the "higher carnauba = better" route... for one there are too many ways of measuring carnauba content, but most importantly it bears little real effect on the performance of the product in honesty, its all about the blend as a whole not just this one ingredient.
> 
> Away from this however, Raceglaze is a very good wax (I've only tried the 55) - its one which leaves me in two worlds, is it adding a little something or is it not? Hard to say really, but at the end of the day don't expect any wax product to add a huge amount to your finish - it will add, if anything at all, a subtle nuance and thats it. The point of the wax is protection only, and this brings me back to the Raceglaze as I find it has very decent durability - I didn't quite get Collinite (the daddy of durability) levels of durability from it, but it bettered the vast majority of waxes in its own price bracket, and those above it as well - it literally laughs at ***** Concours!
> 
> ...


sorry i didnt see the last bit here in my excitement of victoria wax, oowh that megs stuff sounds good! will look at that now.


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Nope, whatever you do, do not go down the "higher carnauba = better" route... for one there are too many ways of measuring carnauba content, but most importantly it bears little real effect on the performance of the product in honesty, its all about the blend as a whole not just this one ingredient.
> 
> Away from this however, Raceglaze is a very good wax (I've only tried the 55) - its one which leaves me in two worlds, is it adding a little something or is it not? Hard to say really, but at the end of the day don't expect any wax product to add a huge amount to your finish - it will add, if anything at all, a subtle nuance and thats it. The point of the wax is protection only, and this brings me back to the Raceglaze as I find it has very decent durability - I didn't quite get Collinite (the daddy of durability) levels of durability from it, but it bettered the vast majority of waxes in its own price bracket, and those above it as well - it literally laughs at ***** Concours!
> 
> ...


oowh i got that car show glaze but gave it to my boyfriend will nab that back soon haha he said it was good on his coop!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If you want to hide swirls, SRP is the way forward IMHO if they are moderate, another product well worth considering for this is Bilt Hamber Autobalm though I'm not sure if you can top this (nor am I sure that you would really want to, its a very good product in its own right  )

One route you could look into (and this would be my personal choice on red) would be SRP to hide the swirls, couple of layers of NXT 2.0 for a little deepening of the colour and the first protection layers, then a couple of layers of #26 for protection and the final little something. Job done


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Nope, whatever you do, do not go down the "higher carnauba = better" route... for one there are too many ways of measuring carnauba content, but most importantly it bears little real effect on the performance of the product in honesty, its all about the blend as a whole not just this one ingredient.
> 
> Away from this however, Raceglaze is a very good wax (I've only tried the 55) - its one which leaves me in two worlds, is it adding a little something or is it not? Hard to say really, but at the end of the day don't expect any wax product to add a huge amount to your finish - it will add, if anything at all, a subtle nuance and thats it. The point of the wax is protection only, and this brings me back to the Raceglaze as I find it has very decent durability - I didn't quite get Collinite (the daddy of durability) levels of durability from it, but it bettered the vast majority of waxes in its own price bracket, and those above it as well - it literally laughs at ***** Concours!
> 
> ...


As the man says


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

*vikki* said:


> oowh i got that car show glaze but gave it to my boyfriend will nab that back soon haha he said it was good on his coop!


Take it back! :lol::lol:

And in my previous recommendation, use the #7 in place of NXT 2.0 if you already have it


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> srp hides swirls to a point


oh cool i did have some of that ages ago, does create alot of dust autoglym dont you think?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

If srp is used correctly it shouldnt dust up


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> If you want to hide swirls, SRP is the way forward IMHO if they are moderate, another product well worth considering for this is Bilt Hamber Autobalm though I'm not sure if you can top this (nor am I sure that you would really want to, its a very good product in its own right  )
> 
> One route you could look into (and this would be my personal choice on red) would be SRP to hide the swirls, couple of layers of NXT 2.0 for a little deepening of the colour and the first protection layers, then a couple of layers of #26 for protection and the final little something. Job done


http://www.elkparts.com/product_info.php/products_id/2958

is that bilt hamber?

SRP il think about getting that again only think that put me off it was the mess it makes.

is this the 26?

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=MEG-M2616


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> If srp is used correctly it shouldnt dust up


its probably me using to much! i cant help it haha:detailer:


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

right just trying to make sense now of what products i need now Dave lol thanks for the help as with everyone else. Info overload though so got to read what bits i need on here haha


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

If you wait until the end of this month Dodo Juice Supernatural should be out in a plastic pot for £65. I love Supernatural on our Dark Silver MINI 

p.s If you do buy any products take a look at the traders on this forum, they are very good and many of them offer DW discount codes.


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

will that be any better than whats already been suggested then?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AutoGlym Hi Def Wax is one of the best waxes <£100 - could be worth looking into?

Most of them are very similar 'looks' wise, but HDW is very easy to use (apply and remove) and its very durable 

BTW are you from ZSOC?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

*vikki* said:


> http://www.elkparts.com/product_info.php/products_id/2958
> 
> is that bilt hamber?
> 
> ...


Yup, the above is the Autobalm, and your second link is the #26.

Re: Supernatural, looks nice enough on well prepped paint as with all waxes, I remember it looking similar in its little extra to Victoria Concours, but not better than it (IMHO)... what lets it down compared to others you've looked at is its durability...


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

*vikki* said:


> will that be any better than whats already been suggested then?


Dave should be finding that out soon,
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74756

I really like Supernatural and many others do too.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Aero said:


> Dave should be finding that out soon,
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74756
> 
> I really like Supernatural and many others do too.


And you should come along to the meet too!! :thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> And you should come along to the meet too!! :thumb:


Wish I could, but personal circumstances means I've not been able to make the local meets never mind one in Slough, one day I hope


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

RussZS said:


> AutoGlym Hi Def Wax is one of the best waxes <£100 - could be worth looking into?
> 
> Most of them are very similar 'looks' wise, but HDW is very easy to use (apply and remove) and its very durable
> 
> BTW are you from ZSOC?


whats ZSOC stand for?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

*vikki* said:


> whats ZSOC stand for?


I think it's (Ford Fiesta) Zetec S Owners Club.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

*vikki* said:


> Was also looking at victoria wax, as i liked the name of it haha!


I was about to suggest that  You wouldn't be dissapointed, it's designed with solid colours like red in mind.


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

cool going to get the victoria stuff from your site again funnily enaugh!


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

just bought some from you! love the points idea too! hope its good stuff decided to go for the victoria stuff in the end of the megs stuff. Might get the megs stuff when ihave ran out of my current wax's soon.


----------



## 111r (Apr 28, 2008)

Was just going to also recommend the vics. I've used SRP followed by Vics collectors on a red MR2 roadster. Looked stunning. Annoyingly better than my silver. (Well the paint anyway, not the car ) I suspect that Concours would be at least as good if not better if thats the one you wnet for. The SRP is where most of the 'shine' comes from though. The wax just makes the paint look deeper and enhances the look. Looked even better with a Zaino Z-8 over the top though


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

yea went for the red victoria concoure stuff, is the tub very big? i fear its tiny? ive got to learn how to use alot less product! i am going to the london motorshow on the 25th so ill get some of that super resin polish then i think.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

If it was the 17 pound one it will be 3 ounces if it was 30 pounds it will be the 6 ounce one.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

*vikki* said:


> I put wax on all the time on the car as i enjoy how it makes it look so durabilty isnt an issue.


No question for me then!

Pinnacle Souveran:

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/pinnacle-souveran-paste-p-74.html

Alot of people used to use this a while ago when DW went through its 'fads' but for short term gloss it is seriously impressive!


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

also pinnicle (sig series 2 ) is another great !! paste wax. leaves a nice wet glossy look to the paint work. durability is a few weeks . but its so darn easy to apply i dont mind putting another coat on 3 weeks later. (wipe on )wipe off ) wax...


----------



## 111r (Apr 28, 2008)

Vikki, I have the smaller 3oz and I've probably put 6 or 7 coats on from it.. Wax still looks hardly used so whichever you went for it will last you a while  Did you get a couple of foam applicators when you ordered? These help the application. you only need a very thin layer and the vics is quite soft so goes on nice and easy. Don't be tempted to slap on loads, a thin, even film is all thats required. If you didn't order an applicator you may find e-bay or Halfords are your best options to avoid high postage costs. I find a quarter 'turn' of the applicator in the pot gets a good amount of wax each time to work with.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

You won't be disappointed with the Victoria wax, very very easy to use.

Not the same colour as your Mini or solid but looks great.



Click to enlarge.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Chap at my work loves Raceglaze creme perfection which fills as well. SRP is not ideal for his mini as its has plastic trim all round the arches which as you know SRP stains like nothing else. Currently there is a forum offer of no postage I think see the trader link. Its £11 btw.


----------



## 111r (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes good point, if you do use SRP then be extra careful to not get it on the plastic as it stains white which is then hard to remove. Although AG Bumper care does sort it out and looks good to boot.


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

i got the 6oz one, can i use my fingers to apply the victoria stuff?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clearkote Carnuba Moose Wax.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

*vikki* said:


> i got the 6oz one, can i use my fingers to apply the victoria stuff?


Yes, this is what it says on cleanyourcar,
Apply Concours Red Wax to a clean, dry, cool surface using bare hands to work-in and spread thinly. Allow wax to come to a haze (1 to 2 minutes) and buff to a deep rich finish. Follow with a second and third coat for even a more gorgeous look. For maximum protection keep 2, 3, or more coats of wax on the finish at all times.

You can use a foam applicator also


----------

